# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  آخرین نسخه های آماده Laravel

## rezakho

برای راحتی، آخرین نسخه ها رو به مرور آپلود میکنم

Laravel 4.1.23 [2014-03-11]

----------


## tux-world

آخرین نسخه آپدیت شده لاراول مربوط به تاریخ امروز یعنی ۲۰ مرداد ۹۳

----------


## farzadyazdan

سلام
ببخشید میخواستم بدونم هدفتون از آپلود نسخه های مختلف Laravel چی هست؟ در صورتی که به راحتی میشه این نسخه ها رو با استفاده از composer نصب کرد.
ممنون

----------


## godofphp

> سلام
> ببخشید میخواستم بدونم هدفتون از آپلود نسخه های مختلف Laravel چی هست؟ در صورتی که به راحتی میشه این نسخه ها رو با استفاده از composer نصب کرد.
> ممنون


سلام 
اولا دوست عزیزم این حرف شما که با Composer به راحتی دانلود میشه اشتباه هست من برای اولین بار که میخاستم لاراول رو نصب کنم خیلی گیج شدم composer نصب نمیشد و اررور نامفهموم میداد کلی درد سر کشیدم و جای یه همچین تاپیکی خالی بود 
این یک کمک خوبی هست برای لاراول کار ها 
ممنون از استارتر

----------


## tux-world

نسخه مورخه 93/11/05 . پوشه پابلیک رو هم پاک کردم اوردم بیرون کاربرا راحت تر باشن. حجمش هم دو مگ هستش با 7zip

----------


## Mohammadsgh

برای مشکل composer بهتر از اوبونتو استفاده کنید تا مشکلات ویندوز رو نداشته باشید

----------


## tux-world

اینی که گفتید راه حل مناسبی نیست. فقط صورت مسئله پاک کردنه. من هم لینوکس استفاده میکنم ولی برای ویندوز کارا هم احترام قائل هستم و راه حل های زیادی برای رفع مشکل وجود داره

----------


## ealvandi

نصب با composer به راحتی آب خوردنه و آخرین نسخه رو هم ارائه میده

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> اینی که گفتید راه حل مناسبی نیست. فقط صورت مسئله پاک کردنه. من هم لینوکس استفاده میکنم ولی برای ویندوز کارا هم احترام قائل هستم و راه حل های زیادی برای رفع مشکل وجود داره


من که کامپوزر رو نتونستم تو ویندوز نصب کنم

----------


## Mohammadsgh

> نصب با composer به راحتی آب خوردنه و آخرین نسخه رو هم ارائه میده


دوست گرامی کامپوزر تو بعضی از سیستم ها نصب نمیشه به خاطر اونه که دوست گلمون آپدیت شدشو میزاره

----------


## metal gear solid 4

یکی از دوستان زحمت بکشه نسخه 5.0.2 رو دانلود و پکیجش رو بدون دستکاری اینجا برای دانلود قرار بده. ممنون

----------


## rezakho

نسخه های لاراول 5

Laravel v5.0.2

----------


## javadt

> نسخه های لاراول 5
> 
> Laravel v5.0.2


فایل از این لینک حذف شده

----------


## hamedarian2009

برای دریافت آخرین نسخه به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
https://github.com/laravel/laravel/

----------


## moalla

اینجا هم همیشه اخرین ورژن و متعلقاتش رو میذاره برای دانلود. خوبیش اینه که خود کامپوزر هم توش هست

----------


## متالیک

نسخه آماده laravel 5.1 (بدون نیاز به نصب با composer یا openssl یا ...)

به همراه html و form (اضافه شده و تنظیمات لازم انجام شده)

پوشه public به صورت public_html جدا شده (آماده آپلود روی هاست اشتراکی cpanel)

http://saeid.parand.asia/laravel-51.zip

----------


## m_e_h_d_i

> نسخه آماده laravel 5.1 (بدون نیاز به نصب با composer یا openssl یا ...)
> 
> به همراه html و form (اضافه شده و تنظیمات لازم انجام شده)
> 
> پوشه public به صورت public_html جدا شده (آماده آپلود روی هاست اشتراکی cpanel)
> 
> http://saeid.parand.asia/laravel-51.zip


لینک معیوبه..!!

----------

